# Ex-Oklahoma OC Heupel expected to join Utah State



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/01/19/josh-heupel-utah-state-offensive-coordinator


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks like a good get. Clearly a stepping stone for him. And that is the down side.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

We are lucky to have Wells still here- wasn't like the offers weren't coming either


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Co-Oc says a lot. Everyone has to get a chance sometime, somewhere I suppose.
Keep that rebuilding year excuse in the hind pocket. It might just come in handy for the 2015 season.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Who's rebuilding- You have broken fly rod in your pocket ?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Who's rebuilding- You have broken fly rod in your pocket ?


USU and Utah. Didn't they lose some coaches this year?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> USU and Utah. Didn't they lose some coaches this year?


I could care less about Utah- USU just kept the ball rolling- wasn't like the scraped the bottom of the barrel at the last minute-very pleased with what transpired


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It's going to be a great year for the Aggies. We got ourselves a great coaching staff, and quite a few seniors coming back. I can't wait for college football to start up again. Plus it means hunting season is right around the corner. :mrgreen:


----------

